# 10 dpo stitch like pain ?



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm in a little pain

just like a stitch after running, in both sides.
I know clomid made both my ov's hurt this month

Is anyone else feeling this   

Fo


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

well pain carried on all night,

think its a good sign my temp went to its highest yet, 37.0  

feel strange this am, my head feels dizzy, like when i had an ear infection and had vertigo.
feeling a little sick and bloated, 

Its really hard as being on clomid makes you feel pg 
I know no one else is on clomid (on clomid page mostly) on here but wanted to share all this with ya.

Well i'm 11 dpo af due next tues, not buying any pg tests as went though 5 last month and it sent me mad.

Much love to all

FO


----------



## melita (Mar 12, 2007)

hi FO

I to am on chlomid this is my 2nd cycle and have very strange sensations, since sunday i have had like a light crampy feeling in my belly like when i stand or move funny and even just sitting still !! my nipples are usually sore before i come on but this time my boobs hurt if i push them..which i dont normaly get.
last month i came on on day 31 and today im on 29..so 2 days to go, feeling really hopeful as you are but dont want to get my hopes up, but this time feels different..
do you feel the same?

melita xx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

HI ya M

looks like we're in the same boat,   good luck hun
feeling the same 

have you come over to the clomid chat yet ?

fo


----------



## melita (Mar 12, 2007)

yeah been on there a while,, just wanted to see if anyone else was in the same boat, when is you test? and how long you been on chlomid?

melita xx


----------

